# Personal kitchen



## MSLiechty (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm not a cabinet guy by trade but figured I can do a simple kitchen. Gutted it recently relocated electrical and plumbing as necessary and framed up a small walk in pantry. Drywall is one coated and I slapped together the bases today Once I finish the gyp will level and attach the bases to the slab 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't see any reason to attach the bases to the slab. Just level them so they are all at the same level. Attach them to the wall stud and to each other where possible. They won't be going any where.

Hmmm...is that one sitting out in the floor going to stay there? I can see where it would need to be anchored.


----------



## MSLiechty (Aug 13, 2014)

There's a slide in range going between the two closest kicks with an overhanging countertop extending towards the camera 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Skhool (Oct 31, 2009)

Might want to hang the uppers first, you may find that easier than working over the bases. Seen pros do it both ways, but something to think about. Post some progress and finished pics.


----------



## Blueme (Nov 8, 2014)

Yeah.. Can't wait your progress pics. I am following because have the same case.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You can attach the bases to the floor however most of us are too lazy to fight anchoring them to the concrete. When I do loose bases I just level them and attach them to the wall. The only exception of course would be the loose island base. I normally just screw a couple of 2x4's to the floor and set the toekick over it and level it with the rest of the bases and then fasten it to the 2x4's. Sometimes they move when you start screwing them down.


----------



## pimms (Aug 5, 2013)

Nice seeing a kitchen project for a change, Ive never done one myself either so will be interesting.


----------



## MSLiechty (Aug 13, 2014)

Not much progress lately. Mrs wanted a pantry...


----------



## MSLiechty (Aug 13, 2014)

. Need to spray them out still ML


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MSLiechty (Aug 13, 2014)

Couple fridge cabinets made














ML


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MSLiechty (Aug 13, 2014)

Mocked the base cabinet and drawer layout









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looking good.


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

Looks good so far. I like your idea of adding a pantry in the corner. My kitchen needs remodeled, and we want to remove our current pantry that just seems to block the kitchen off (it was originally a hallway closet on the end of the kitchen by the fridge). So I may be thinking of adding this pantry idea to our future layout. I'm interested in seeing how yours turns out


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Looks good. That is a typical layout with rocked pantry here in KC. Only difference is the two pantries each side the refrigerator. 

Did you leave enough room for molding around ceilings? Notice your addicted to the pocket holer:yes:...


----------



## MSLiechty (Aug 13, 2014)

Ha I have access to a castle pocket hole machine so it makes it easy to assemble the boxes. Today I hope to spray a couple boxes if it warms up and should have an update soon


----------



## doghousebass (Jan 17, 2015)

Looks good! I started my kitchen remodel Thanksgiving weekend 2013 and finished it in March of this year. 4.5 months was a long time to be without a kitchen, but well worth the wait. Keep up the good work.


----------



## MSLiechty (Aug 13, 2014)

Made a little progress


----------



## MSLiechty (Aug 13, 2014)

One more


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Looking good.


----------



## MSLiechty (Aug 13, 2014)

A little progress. Most the doors and drawers are made, and have 2 coats of white lacquer on them. Countertops went in last week Installed the dishwasher, range, microwave Garbage disposal and faucet today. Doors and drawer fronts next week


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

not even gonna lie... I was looking at the photos and thinking how nice the flush drawers with contrasting color/grain was...

But Im sure the drawer fronts will be nice too!


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

That's looking real nice! What kind of countertop is that?


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

MSLiechty said:


> Made a little progress


Very good job with the pictures to show your progress. 
I know you'll be glad to get it finished. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MSLiechty (Aug 13, 2014)

sanchez said:


> That's looking real nice! What kind of countertop is that?


 Silestone. 

ML


----------



## MSLiechty (Aug 13, 2014)

Toolman50 said:


> Very good job with the pictures to show your progress.
> I know you'll be glad to get it finished.
> Thanks for sharing.



Yeah the Mrs was tired of washing dishes in the slop sink in the garage. Shes happy with it. 

Happy wife/ happy life

ML


----------



## Vexorg (Apr 16, 2014)

What was the dimension of the wood used for the toe kicks?

Nice job btw, this looks great!


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

That looks fantastic! Thanks for sharing your progress.


----------



## MSLiechty (Aug 13, 2014)

3/4" shop maple ripped to 4-1/2" for the kicks the face frames over hangs 3/4" over the top of the kick 


ML


----------

